
What VPN service do you use? - greenwalls
I&#x27;m shopping for a good VPN service.  What do you use and recommend?
======
rahimnathwani
See the previous thread here for some suggestions:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7029845#up_7042268](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7029845#up_7042268)

If you go the DIY route, check out these shell scripts for
installing+configuring PPTP and OpenVPN servers:
[https://github.com/cwaffles](https://github.com/cwaffles)

If you're not sure where to get a VPS suitable for VPN service, look at
lowendstock.com or lowendbox.com or lowendtalk.com/categories/offers

If you choose a VPS provider which uses OpenVZ for virtualisation, make sure
they let you enable TUN/TAP and PPP from the control panel. Almost all do.
Some mention it explicitly.

If you want a cheap non-DIY solution look at [http://vpn.sh/](http://vpn.sh/)

------
knes
I've been using PIA (
[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/)
) for more than an year and it has never failed me. High bandwidth &
availiblity

------
Someone1234
Amazon EC2 Micro instance. It costs a little more a month (but less than $15
even with heavily bandwidth utilisation) but the security and flexibility is
worth a little higher cost.

I've actually ran a sniffer on a VPN service before and I could monitor other
user's traffic (although that is of limited use as I couldn't MITM them nor
decrypt HTTPS traffic).

Regardless I'd be looking for an OpenVPN provider if you can find one. By far
the more flexible type of VPN since it can be accessed over a lot of free wifi
which offers only HTTP/HTTPS traffic.

~~~
greenwalls
I will check it out. Thank you.

------
iamjdg
[https://www.hidemyass.com/](https://www.hidemyass.com/)

------
anonymouse123
Ironsocket. They provide VPN (support OpenVPN, L2TP and PPTP), http/socks5
proxies all over the place and a DNS proxy - in the one package. Can't fault
them.

------
paliopolis
Another vote for PIA. Have been with them for almost a year and can't
complain.

